# Is it possible to leak odorless gas?



## probioticaddict (Nov 10, 2013)

I am so curious about this. for years I suspected about having this problem but I can never be sure. Let me tell you about what I am experiencing.

It has started years ago. Only happens when I am sitting. I feel gas trying to escape and I try to hold it back but it feels like a small amount passes freely. I feel content for a moment and then a new attack occurs. But there is no sound or odor as I know. Nobody ever told me and I never heard anybody complaining about odor. But is it really possible to pass so much gas without odor? What do you think? I have these theories so far,

I am not really passing gas

Odor is unnoticed due to small volume

Others notice it time to time but they are ashamed to tell me

It is odorless gas like hydrogen etc.

Please help me understand my condition.

Lately I have been using some medicines and I do not feel as much gas. I do not feel any gas for hours after emptying my bowels. But when I have , I still feel like passing it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

you can pass vast quantities of odorless gas when you know you pass gas. I think the leaking sounds more of a mechanical issue than a somehow you have smell sensors in your anus (ewwwwww) that only leak the smelly stuff.

Smell depends on what types of bacteria predominate in there. Methane producers mean little to no odor to the gas compared to people with sulfur reducing bacteria predominating.


----------

